# Salary for Oracle Functional Consultants in Perth with 8 yrs exp



## Amar1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I was recently granted visa for State sponsored for Western Australia subclass 176 and I am planning to move to Perth in Feb-2013. 

I have applied for few jobs and received couple of offers, but am not able to decide weather it is good package or not for my experience.

OFFERS:
1. Contract jobs of 3-6 months: AUD $400/- per day including superannuation. Per Month $8000/- ($400 x 20 working days).

2. Permanent jobs: AUD $100,000/- per year plus 9% superannuation. Which is $8300/- per month.

My Qualification/experience:
I am currently working as Oracle E-Business Suite (ERP) Functional Lead with 8+yrs experience located in Dubai. I get a salary of $6500/- per month which is tax free as my take home. 

Could you please let me know the standard salary range and daily rates for 8yrs experience guys in Oracle ERP in Perth. Appreciate your help. 

Regards,
Amar


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

$AU100,000 is a very good wage. I don't know your job to know how it fairs, but a lot of professionals earn $AU80k. Low paying jobs such as supermarkets will earn about 35-40k pa


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Amar1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was recently granted visa for State sponsored for Western Australia subclass 176 and I am planning to move to Perth in Feb-2013.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,

Was just going through this thread. Sorry, with regard to questions you had asked I still have no anwers, i have just started my process for PR.

I notice you have gotten some job offers being off shore. If you dont mind could you pls share what were the sources through which you got these offers (e.g.- linkedin, seek website, etc).

This would help many of us.

Thanks Buddy


----------



## Amar1 (Jul 28, 2012)

brucefan said:


> $AU100,000 is a very good wage. I don't know your job to know how it fairs, but a lot of professionals earn $AU80k. Low paying jobs such as supermarkets will earn about 35-40k pa


Hi Bruce,

Thanks for reply. Noted.

The reason why I am asking specific to my field is, I heard sometimes employment consultancies usually take advantage of newbies in oz and market them for lower salaries. I am just trying to be cautions while looking for jobs. 

Regards,
Amar


----------



## Amar1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Sameer,

I have applied for posting from seek. And its working as far as I see. The only thing I feel negative abt openings is the joining window is 3-4 weeks. I have a notice period of 2 months. Well, I saw other threads which says this is normal in Oz.

Regards,
Amar


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Amar1 said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> I have applied for posting from seek. And its working as far as I see. The only thing I feel negative abt openings is the joining window is 3-4 weeks. I have a notice period of 2 months. Well, I saw other threads which says this is normal in Oz.
> 
> ...


Thanks Amar. I am finetuning my Linkedin profile these days. Looking at seek too. Will do active checks once I get the grant(hopefully someday )


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Amar1,

Congrats on your job.

100k + super, is a good pay to start with for a permanent job in Perth. I think permanent jobs here are very few.
$400/day contract job doesn't sound good to me though compared to your permanent job offer. If I were you I would have taken the full time offer  I would suggest you pay the amount in your Indian company to get relieved early and take one of these offers ASAP. Perth's market, I feel is a bit slow for techies. So grab it when you have it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jimmy01 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Amar1!

If you aim for a good salary, I would suggest to stay with your current job. As what you have stated that you're getting a take home pay of $6,500 (I assume it's a net). Unless the job offer you got from Australia has incentives (e.g. accommodation, etc). I'm referring to the permanent offer.

As you can see, the cost of living in Perth, Australia is very expensive. You can look for reference here on this forum. I think kaz101 posted a thread about it (Cost of living figures) or you can search on Google. Perth is one of the expensive place in Australia that's why you get that salary offer.

Well if you want some fresh and new environment, then you can take the job offer.


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

Amar1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was recently granted visa for State sponsored for Western Australia subclass 176 and I am planning to move to Perth in Feb-2013.
> 
> ...


1.) Perth is a pretty expensive place to work in. Thanks to mining. But salary expectations are also higher.

2.) Contract rates should be min AUD 800+ per day. 400 is too low for the experience you are showing. Perm jobs should pay anything between 140 and 160k. Again, depending on your negotiation skills and how well your interview goes : you clear with flying colours, employers won't mind forking out more for the right person.

3.) Taxes are pretty high. Keep that in mind.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Amar,

Local experience also matters. Once you have a year of experience on your CV you can ask for market rate.

Regards


----------



## soniarathod (Sep 10, 2013)

I think you have to check with some local peoples about the expenses and the cost of living there so that you can decide weather this package will be enough for you.


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

If I were you, I would select the permanent job. 

May I know which modules you are applying?

All the best,
May


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Amar,

TaxCalc - Calculate your tax. 2013-2014 financial year should help you calculating tax on the pay you are negotiating with your prospective employer.

if you take 100k, that will be 6129$ a month after tax. Then you have other monthly expenses to take care of.

All the best.


----------



## asdongre (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello Amar,

I have a similar experience like you. I am working as Oracle Apps Fin Functional consultant for last 7 years. Currently I am in Holland on company assignment. I have got the 5 year multiple entry VISA in Oct-2013 and planning to move to Australia in the start of FEB-2014

can you please guide me on the following points:

1) Which is the best city to land in Australia ?
2) Which is the best city for Oracle jobs ?

Thanks and Regards
ASD


----------



## asdongre (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello

Can anyone please reply ?

Regards
ASD


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

asdongre said:


> Hello Amar,
> 
> I have a similar experience like you. I am working as Oracle Apps Fin Functional consultant for last 7 years. Currently I am in Holland on company assignment. I have got the 5 year multiple entry VISA in Oct-2013 and planning to move to Australia in the start of FEB-2014
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am not into Oracle Apps but Melb and Sydney are the best cities for IT jobs. You can get more info about the jobs available for Oracle Apps, job description and the city by searching in seek.com.au for your particular module.

Miks


----------

